# Fashion forcasting - What's going to be in for 2009?



## Zabulun (Oct 10, 2008)

Hello Forum

Does anyone know what will be the in image for 2009. This year was skull and bones and The market was flooded with this type of image in many variations, on T shirt, hoody's, polo's ect.

I'm curious to know on what will be the image used for 2009


----------

